# Reviewing walk behind 21-30" mowers??? Is mulching a valid practice?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

My Toro Recycler is 10 years old. Thinking about mowers.

I do somewhat believe in the benefits of mulching, in that good finely ground up mulch will provide some good nutrition to the soil. It has N,P,K, mag, phos, its organic, 5% nitrogen, etc etc. But I also know that the soil can only break down so much mulch a year. Don't necessarily want to mulch 100%, but I live in the middle of a subdivision which makes bagging a hassle with nowhere to dump clippings. My biggest reservation with always mulching is not leaving a clean ground surface, having clippings potentially kill grass underneath or block water/fert from hitting soil. Sometimes if work and kids are crazy I may go 7-8 days without having a chance to mow.

This is where I am stuck deciding between the 30" Toro Timemaster for $1100 or the 21" Honda HRX217HYA with the new gcv200 motor, I saw it yesterday for $750. The Honda mulches way better and can last 20 years. The Timemaster is known for needing side discharging for a good cut, frequent deck cleaning, frequent blade sharpening, belt repairs, etc. So many concerns I wonder if it is the timemaster.

The Honda is a mulching powerhouse. The Timemaster lays down a pimp stripe without a kit. Still deciding. A few videos to help show my thought process in this post and where I am coming from:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ioh8SIVnLqk&t=1890s dans vlogs showing the mulching power of this, it pulverizes clippings, that is with the 190cc motor, new one is 200cc, Honda advertises it has having 10% more torque

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e57aMsw27Dc this pest and lawn gingja video shows my concerns with mulching as a method

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAmQXbpXQiM comments all talk about white tips from mowing with the timemaster, not good for the plant, invites disease, if i side discharge I may leave long clippings on the lawn, at that point I need to mow over it twice, at that point it isn't the timemaster....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f60dDi0zAGg (look at 4:48 to 4:58 - LCN timemaster review, the mulch clippings he shows I seriously don't think are from mulching power but because he is barely cutting off any grass, I can't mow every other day to get fine clippings like that, too busy.

Any guidance? I guess I could keep my old recycler for leaf mulching and in case the timemaster breaks or doesn't ground up mulch enough but I hate to spend $1100 then worry about it performing when I could just get the the Honda. I really only want the timemaster for 30" stripes.......


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

how high you wana cut?have the 190 hoda hrx and timemaster.cutting low i prefer hrx.cutting high i prefer timemaster.timemaster to me gives a better cut at high cut vs hrx because the size and weight distribution keeps mower even on ground even if its a little bumpy.haven really put timemaster through a lot of short cutting but when i did there was some dew wich created clumping.my hrx does better even with dew but i guess cutting early morning isn't ideal.have been interested in those weibang mowers but home depot is slowly jacking up price,so i think ill hold off.best of luck on your descison


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

I cut at 4" as much as possible. I'd say my lawn is just about 50% tall fescue and 50% kbg. Maybe my first 2-3 mows are at 3" and my last 2-3 also at 3", the rest are 4".

I do consider it a tiny advantage for the timemaster that it can cut at 4.125 where the Honda HRX only goes to 4".


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've never used a Toro but I have a 21" Honda that'll be on its 20th season this year. Plastic is fading and it has some battle scars but the engine still purrs like a kitten.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

excellent point.that extra height on the timemaster is critical in my opinion,compared to my hrx and an exmark i had that went to 4" highest setting.its odd how that little height difference makes a huge difference.i believe the lawn care nut made a similar observation in his review.i also drop it down to 3" during winter and use a cheaper Honda hrr through leaf cleanup/winter and save the timemaster for spring/summer to prolong the life of timemaster.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

macdawg said:


> I do consider it a tiny advantage for the timemaster that it can cut at 4.125 where the Honda HRX only goes to 4".


Being heavier and wider, does the Timemaster actually give a higher HOC in practice?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2019)

My hunch is no, it isn't an important difference in the height of cut.

I should have specified in my earlier post, my 2009 toro recycler does go up to 4.5". That is my mowing height July and August for sure. Missouri summer is crazy hot, that height of cut does make is easier for it to stay green pretty much all summer.

If I go to 4" I do think the cleaner cut and cleaner mulching will nullify that. Cleaner floor surface. Easier to absorb water. As a sidenote, I do have in ground irrigation.


----------

